# New Carved Natural Slingshot



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I will name this slingshot Fat Boy, another natural slingshot that i carved and sanded today. I think I will add some very strong bands to this big boy.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow I like this one even better than your last one! Excellent!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very Nice Indeed!!! There's a lot of work in that!!!! Should last forever!!!! Is that Hazel??


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

L, beautiful. I added gypsy tabs to my first natural today, coming out good. Chains are next, pics when complete.
Philly


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

A+ Slingshots said:


> Very Nice Indeed!!! There's a lot of work in that!!!! Should last forever!!!! Is that Hazel??


I think your right Perry i saved some for carving a couple of wooden spoons


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ándele! excellent work my friend!

I am struck by your enthusiasm!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice natural. I love the name. I'll send some pics of mine when I learn how.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

nice work Louis... that came out great...


----------



## ukslingshots (Nov 11, 2010)

"Excellent"


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Absolutely great work







, ...........I've yet noticed it on second sight , how much wood material you've really carved and sanded off , ...........the outcome is really stunning , very beautiful woodgrain as well .

I'd call this a masterpiece and can't wait to finally see it completed







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Excellent work again!

You are quite skilled wiht that little knife of yours, now no odd or undesirably shaped fork will hold you back. That is an excellent skill to have, the ability to make exactly what you desire out of poorly shaped piece of wood.

You will only get better at it, and that is incredible work already!









Regards - John


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Thanks you for all the nice comments everyone, special thanks to Chepo69 the true master of the carved natural fork slingshot.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

That turned out FANTASTIC!!

You guys and your natural forks are blowing me away!!

THANKS!

Tom


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

That is very good piece of work. You really have great skills to make naturals. Keep up the good work







and please share with us.


----------



## Rabbit Poacher (Nov 15, 2010)

hi louis ,

this is quite really awesome . i hope i can start carving one from scratch too. impressive!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work ! Stunning is a good word to describe it.


----------

